# jpg zu Vektorgrafik konvertieren



## Rauschkapsel (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein kleines Problem mit einem Logo was ich habe und wollte einmal fragen wie ich es hinbekomme das ich mein vorhandenes Bild in eine Vektorgrafik konvertieren kann?

Hintergrund ist nämlich der, das diese Grafik auf ein T-Shirt gedruckt werden soll weil bei uns im Dorf ein alljährliches Fest ansteht und ein paar Freunde und ich mit Mottoshirt erscheinen wollen.

Der Shirtgestalter braucht dafzu das Logo aber in Vektorgrafik. Ist wohl das Standardformat für eine Cuttermaschiene.

Ich habe schon das Programm WinTogo installliert und versucht es zu konvertieren aber irgendwie bekomme ich das nicht so recht hin.

Ich zeige euch das Logo am besten einmal damit ihr auch wisst worum es geht.

Lediglich das Detroit sollte weg und stattdessen Dortmund gesetzt werden.

Wie bekomme ich das am besten hin?

Über eure Hilfe wäre ich sehr dankbar.

LG
Rauschkapsel


----------



## vectorprofi (31. Mai 2009)

Im Illustrator geht das auf einen Knopfdruck, dieses Togo-ding kenne ich leider nicht, unter WIndows wir oft Inkscape (Freeware) dafür verwendet.
Und das Logo ist, hm, geschützt.


----------



## smileyml (31. Mai 2009)

Hallo Rauschkapsel,

vorweg sollte sichergestellt sein, dass das Logo eine CC-Lizenz hat, die dir das Benutzen und Verändern erlaubt. Andernfalls ist es zumindest urheberrechtlich durch den Ersteller geschützt. Wenn du diesen ausfindig machen kannst, könntest du um eine solche Erlaubnis fragen.
Aber wie eben eine kurze Googlesuche ergab, ist  der erste Fall nicht gegeben und der zweite sehr unwahrscheinlich.
Demnach gilt es ein eigenes Logo zu entwerfen.

Zum Vektorisieren sind beispielsweise die erwähnten Programme Illustrator oder Inkscape geeignet. Ich vermute, dass das von dir erwähnte Programm eine automatische Vektorisierung machen soll.
Grundsätzlich bin ich keine Freund solcher Automatismen, da die Ergebnisse in der Regel immer nachgearbeitet werden müssen und man effektiver ist, wenn man es entsprechend nachzeichnet.

Also kannst du jetzt mit Stift und Zettel dir ein "verwandtes" Logo überlegen und es dann in besagten Programmen umsetzen. Alternativ kannst du beim Umsetzen (mangels fehlenden eigenen Können oder Software) auch das Jobforum nutzen.

Grüße Marco


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (1. Juni 2009)

Hi,
du könntest z.B. nur so eine Hnad mit eine mSchraubenschlüsel machen. So ähnlich wie es die Jusos haben.
Zum Vektorisieren gibt es noch das Tool VektorMagic. Früher war die onlienanwendung mal kostenlos inzwischen hast du aber die Möglichkeit noch zwei Bilder umsonst umgewandelt zu bekommen.
Die Qualität dieses Programms ist echt überaschend.

Viele Grüße


----------



## Rauschkapsel (1. Juni 2009)

Danke euch beiden für die schnelle Antwort.

Aber ich übernehme das Logo ja nicht komplett. Die Schrift unten wird doch verändert. Anstatt Detroit soll Dortmund dort stehen.

Somit habe ich das Logo doch verändert und nicht so übernommen oder reicht das ansich nicht aus?

Also mit den is muss ich mal nachsehen ob ich das noch hinbekomme. Ich brauche das nähmlich bis morgen nachmittag , da ich dann eigentlich zum Shirtmaker gehen wollte damit das bis Donnerstag noch hinhaut.


----------



## ink (1. Juni 2009)

Ich würde sagen dass die Schöpfungshöhe in keinster Weise erreicht ist um es vom Urheberrecht zu "befreien"


----------



## Budda2009 (1. Juni 2009)

Wenn du eine .svg Datei meinst hab ich sie für die konvertiert

http://rapidshare.com/files/239590524/Made_in_Detroit_logo.svg.html


----------



## Rauschkapsel (1. Juni 2009)

WOW  DANKE


Mit welchem i kann ich svg. öffnen?


----------



## Budda2009 (1. Juni 2009)

Du kannst die svg. Datei mit Gimp oder Inkscape öffnen


----------



## Rauschkapsel (2. Juni 2009)

Hi,

also irgendwie habe ich da nur ein Bild mit grau-schwatz karierten Kästchen in Gimp.  Hab mir Version 2.6.6 besorgt


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. Juni 2009)

Hi,
also ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher aber ist Gimp nicht nur für pixelbsierende Grafiken geeignet?
Ich hab versucht.
Die Datei beeinhaltet nur das JPEG und nicht die Vektordaten. Also ist die Datei so nicht zu gebrauchen.

Gruß


----------



## cleanAir (5. Juni 2009)

Moin moin,

geh mal auf: http://vectormagic.com

Lad dort dein jpeg hoch und lad danach der/die/das Vektor runter (nimm am besten beide Formate man weiß nicht was der Cutter verwendet). 

Bis dann


----------



## ink (5. Juni 2009)

Für Shirtdruck sind Sachen wie Vectormagic oder Livetrace völlig unbrauchbar.
Da es zu unsauber wird und viel zu viele Ankerpunkte.

mfg


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (6. Juni 2009)

Hi,
@cleanair: Und wenn du den ganzen Beitrag gelesen hättest wüßtest du dass ich das Tool schon erwähnt habe.
@Ink: Also Vektormagic hält sich aber was zuviele Ankerpunkte betrifft ganz schön zurück, im Gegensatz zu Illustrator. Und die Gegnauigkeit ist doch gerade das was Vektormagic im Gegensatz zu den anderen  Programmen in die Poleposition katapultiert. Ich habe mit noch keinem anderen Programm so gute ergebnis erzeilet wie mit VM.
Aber natürlich sollte man seine nachgezeichnete Grafiken immer nochmal bearbeiten. 

Gruß


----------

